# Garantie auf Rahmen?



## franks (31. Januar 2005)

Hi,
weiß einer von euch vieleicht wie das mit der Garantie auf die Rahmen bei Bergwerk aussieht? Nicolai gibt ja z.b. 5 Jahre auch im Wettkampfeinsatz. Mir würden schon 5 Jahre normal auf Rahmenbruch ohne Wettkampfeinsatz langen. Nem kumpel hats sein Storck Adrenalin Pro auch mal bei nem Drop zerlegt und er hat von Storck nen neuen Rahmen bekommen (kostenlos)

mfg
Frank


----------



## locationmaster (31. Januar 2005)

franks schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Nem kumpel hats sein Storck Adrenalin Pro auch mal bei nem Drop zerlegt und er hat von Storck nen neuen Rahmen bekommen (kostenlos)



wie dumm kann man sein mit `nem storck zu droppen und das wird auch
noch mit einem neuen rahmen belohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (1. Februar 2005)

locationmaster schrieb:
			
		

> wie dumm kann man sein mit `nem storck zu droppen



warum  dumm?


----------



## Fettkloß (1. Februar 2005)

andere frage - wie bescheuert kann man sein 5 jahre garantie zu geben !!!!

die kunden werden immer unverschämter - erst billig billig billig aber das beste vom besten haben wollen . und oben drauf noch 5 jahre garantie  

das gilt nicht nur für bikes - besonders fürs handwerk   dann schiebt der kunde sein bike zum händler wenn ne schraube locker ist und nörgelt noch rum wenns nicht sofort gemacht wird . es war absolut schwachsinnig von bw die preise 25% runter zu setzen -- 50% rauf wäre super gewesen !!

so - ich habe fertig


----------



## Endurance (1. Februar 2005)

Mit dem Adrenalin droppen? OK wenn's ein 20cm Drop war.   

Bergwerk meine ich auch 5 Jahre (könnten aber auch 2 gewesen sein, such mal hier im Forum das Thema gab's schon mal).

Unabhängig von der Garantie des Herstellers muß Dir aber Dein Händler 2 Jahre Gewährleistung geben. Der Verkäufer ist immer der erste Ansprechpartner nicht der Hersteller...

Ciao

Olaf


----------



## franks (1. Februar 2005)

ja aber weil ba ja jetzt im direktvertrieb ist, ist bw ja quasi mein Händler


----------



## Endurance (1. Februar 2005)

Händler == mindestens 2 Jahre Gewährleistung (oder solange es den Händler gibt ). Alles andere ist freiwillig und momentan bei BW schlecht abschätzbar...


----------



## franks (2. Februar 2005)

Hab heute nachgefragt. Sind 4 Jahre, allerdings bleibt zu hoffen dass es bw in 4 Jahren noch gibt...


----------



## Endurance (2. Februar 2005)

Hast Du die Info von BW? Wenn ja lebt da ja zumindest  noch jemand


----------



## franks (3. Februar 2005)

ja habich, war heute da, hab mit toni geredet, nen pfadfinder probegefahren und werd mir die Tage den Rahmen kaufen!


----------

